

Why your organization hates DevOps and won’t implement it this year (again) - iamondemand
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/why-your-organization-hates-devops-and-wont-implement-it-this-year-again/

======
gjvc
the thing that many organisations won't admit is that their culture is toxic
and geared towards a few people appearing as heros. devops requires everyone
to realise that engineering happens at every level of the technical stack, and
the smooth running of any distributed system at any level of scale and/or
reliability requires investment (in the most general sense) at all levels of
said stack. stodgy middle managers pay lip service to this.

